# Beliebteste Angelplätze



## Fenriswolf82 (4. Februar 2008)

Hi und Hallo
bin neu hier..
Hab die Sufu genutzt aber nicht passendes gefunden.
Ich würde gerne von alten Anglern wissen wo eure Lieblingsangelplätze sind.
Ich fische immo in Tanaris am Dampfdruckpier.
Nette Drops durch die Muscheln. 
Angeln habe ich jetzt auf 250 
+ 25 Durch meine Angel
+ 75 Durch Blinker
Würde gerne mal den Standort wechseln.
Wo findet man gute Sachen die man auch im Ah loswird oder Kochen 280+ Skillen kann?
Bin jetzt Level 58 und kann in die Scherbenwelt.

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Gruss
Fenris


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Brachland Oasen - Deviat Fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Februar 2008)

War gestern abend in Winterquell. Habe dort in so einem kleinen Tümpel gefischt und nette Fische gefunden.
Allerdings kommt bei einem Skill von 250 + 25 + 100 noch sehr sehr oft "der fisch ist entwischt"
Bin dann erstmal schnell wieder zurück nach Tanaris und dort werde ich wohl bis zum 300ter Skill bleiben.
Können sich ruhig noch ein paar leute mehr melden ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Februar 2008)

Ich würde bis zum Skill 275 erst mal nur in der alten Welt angeln. Habe es komplett in HDW gemacht und ne Fangquote Deviatfische von 60-70% gehabt. Die kann man immer noch gut verkaufen da viele Hordler sich gerne in Piraten verwandeln wollen.

Ab 275 würd ich mir ne gute Angel mit +20 besorgen und auch nen Köder mit +100. Dann hat man 395 Angelskill und kann anfangen sein Glück in der Scherbenwelt zu versuchen. Die Fische dort lassen sich zu guten Food Buffs machen und verkaufen. MIt steigendem Skill von Zanga nach Terroka nach Nagrand durchwechseln.

Beim Köder immer nur den Ingi Köder mit +100 nehmen. Denke mal auf den meisten Servern bekommt man die Dinger für weniger als 5 Gold das 20er Stack.

Besonders lohnenswert sind die Mondschädelfische vor Karazhan welche man zu dem +Zaubercrit Buff machen kann. Allerdings sollte der Skill hier schon so um die 450 sein damit nicht zu viele entkommen.


----------



## Katama (14. Februar 2008)

Nat Pagles Extremangler FC-5000 hat +25 Gibts glaub ich im Dorf der Bruchhauer im Hinterland als Questbelohnung


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Februar 2008)

ja die hab ich doch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin immo in den zangermarschen (oder wie das geschrieben wird ^^) unterwegs.
irgendwie lassen sich die fische dort nicht wirklich im ah verkaufen.. bin jetzt bei 309 angeln ohne köder


----------



## Sedraku (11. März 2008)

Ich hab da mal eine ähndliche frage. Mein angelskill beträgt atm unbuffed 329. Lohnt es sich da schon in Theroka nach Mr. Zwicki zu Angeln oder habt ihr einen guten Angelplatz für mich. Atm Angle ich noch in den Zangermarschen, die Trümmer der Dampfwasauchimmer ab (ich bin ingi)


----------



## overnice (12. März 2008)

Also mein Angelskill liegt atm bei 345 unbuffed dazu noch Angelköder +100 und auf der Angelrute selber noch die +25 und damit lässt es sich ziemlich easy im See oberhalb von den Steinbrecherfesten angeln.
vorraussetzung ist dabei halt nur das Flugmount um da hoch zukommen ^^
Dort gibt es Flusskrebse und diese Fische fürs Heilerbufffood und mit viel Glück auch den Dr.Zwicky 

Alle die noch kein Fischradar haben empfehle ich die Dampfpumpentrümmer in den Zangarmarschen zu angeln, dort war in meiner 2ten kiste das Buch. Hab von vielen gehört das sie es daher haben also auf gehts an den großen See =)


----------



## 9Geno (21. März 2008)

Sedraku schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ähndliche frage. Mein angelskill beträgt atm unbuffed 329. Lohnt es sich da schon in Theroka nach Mr. Zwicki zu Angeln oder habt ihr einen guten Angelplatz für mich. Atm Angle ich noch in den Zangermarschen, die Trümmer der Dampfwasauchimmer ab (ich bin ingi)



Danke sehr gute Information. Den sowas gibt es wenig. Auch ich bin Anfänger im Angel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (20. Juni 2008)

In diesen Trümmern in Zangarmarschen gibt es ab und an mal Kisten in denen sich auch mal ein grüner Gegenstand befinden kann.


----------



## Thaielb (23. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar die Fischgründe des Deviatfisches. In der Gegend gibtes auch eine gute Stelle um an Deviatschuppen zu kommen. Beides bringt bei uns gutes Gold im AH


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Sedraku schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine ähndliche frage. Mein angelskill beträgt atm unbuffed 329. Lohnt es sich da schon in Theroka nach Mr. Zwicki zu Angeln oder habt ihr einen guten Angelplatz für mich. Atm Angle ich noch in den Zangermarschen, die Trümmer der Dampfwasauchimmer ab (ich bin ingi)




definitiv nein.
Du bekommst aus den schwärmen nichtmal was raus.Da steht immer der Fisch ist entkommen.
Ich habe bis 325 in der brackigen oase geangelt wegen deviat danach dann langsam hoch und
in den zangarmarschen mir das buch geangelt und dann immer nur auf schwärme ausgeworfen
da bekommst auch gute fische die sich verarbeiten und gut verkaufen lassen.

Mach in Ruhe deinen angelskill hoch und vergiss die daily angelquest nicht.
dann schau was du an achievements machen kannst und schwupps bist schon 375.
dann kannst den zwicky immernoch angeln und zwar mit 100% sicherheit ^^


----------

